# Mail devient fou avec un compte Gmail (mélange de messages)



## jamie007 (7 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 
Après une recherche infructueuse sur votre forum je me suis décidée à m'inscrire pour poser ma question. Si elle a été résolue merci de me rediriger gentiment vers la solution ;o)

J'utilise (je pense que ça n'a pas d'intérêt mais je précise tout de même) un macbook air 11" avec OSX 10.9.4. Comme le problème existait déjà avec une version précédente d'OSX je soupçonne que ça vienne d'ailleurs.

J'utilise mail version 7.3 pour lire mes messages, et si pour mon compte pro tout se passe bien, mail a du mal avec mon compte gmail. 

Les messages sont là, enfin je n'ai pas constaté de pertes, mais ils sont en bazar 
En clair quand je laisse les messages organisés en fil ça me met des messages n'ayant rien à voir ensemble, par exemple un mail de mon papa et une facture de crèche. J'ai donc décoché la case "inclure les messages associés" mais ça ne résous pas le problème : 

Là par exemple dans le menu de gauche il me dit que je suis en train de lire une confirmation de commande d'un site de vêtements, mais le message qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre de droite est une annonce de réunion professionnelle. Du coup quand je fais le ménage dans mes messages je suis perdue. Je ne sais pas ce qui va être effacé si je vire un message. 
Certains messages ne sont pas affectés, je ne sais pas pourquoi. En cherchant là je ne retrouve pas le message de commande du site en ligne : l'i-je déjà effacé et il a gardé le mauvais titre ? Je n'en sais rien, et je suis un peu perdue.

Merci pour tout éclairage que vous pourriez m'apporter.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2014)

jamie007 a dit:


> J'utilise (je pense que ça n'a pas d'intérêt mais je précise tout de même) un macbook air 11" avec OSX 10.9.4. Comme le problème existait déjà avec une version précédente d'OSX je soupçonne que ça vienne d'ailleurs.
> 
> compte gmail.


ben si , ca vient de mac
comme tu  as " migré d'OS" ce probleme ( simple et multi traité)  a aussi été migré  ( ou même transmis et accentué)

faire une réindexation de Mail

soit  menu Mail /reconstruire BAL  pour les bal concernées 
parfois ca suffit

soit carrément refaire  toute l'indexation Mail
nettement plus efficace
manip  envel*op*e index ( virer le ou les fichiers  envelope index)


ca peut aussi venir de fichier de reglages comptes  de mail mais c'est moins probable car d'autres comptes sont ok


----------



## jamie007 (7 Août 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben si , ca vient de mac



Pardon, je me suis mal exprimée, je pensais que ça venait d'ailleurs que Mavericks, pas d'ailleurs que Mac.

Donc merci, c'était exactement ça. La première manip' n'a rien arrangé mais enlever les fichiers oui, et mon lecteur mail redevient utilisable. 

Désolée pour avoir posé une question si classique, le hic c'est que je ne savais pas que ça s'appelait de l'indexation, et du coup je n'avais pas le mot clef pour faire une recherche et trouver la solution toute seule.

Merci encore.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------



## jamie007 (7 Août 2014)

Et voilà, c'est fait. Si on m'avait dit que je pourrais aider sur ce forum...


----------

